# Cruze LTZ Diesel 2010 performance upgrade needed



## hemank (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi guys. I have been using my cruze, LTZ MT 2.0L Diesel since over 8 months now. I need a few performance upgrade. I am looking for basic ones. Dont want something too heavy on my pocket.
I was also wondering if there is any tweaking possible on the turbo? or is there a bolt on chip or sumthing to fool the ECM n get more power outta it. Never worked on a diesel before. 
Kindly suggest a few.
Also mention if warranty would void.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...although fuel economy declines, there's a GM "reprogramming" which is reported to boost the power from 150 hp to 163 hp on european diesel Cruzes.

...there are no diesel Cruzes here in USA (yet) so all our information is second-hand, coming from the "rest-of-the-world" and not from USA or Canadian owners.


----------



## hemank (Jan 31, 2011)

Thx! Also found a person close by who does a ECU remap and guarantees 175 bhp


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

hemank said:


> Thx! Also found a person *close by* who does a ECU remap and guarantees 175 bhp


...excellent, be sure to let us know how things work out...and, where's *close by* (what country)?


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Soon we hope manufactures will build items for the Cruze here in the states.


----------



## hemank (Jan 31, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...excellent, be sure to let us know how things work out...and, where's *close by* (what country)?


lol... India


----------

